# B & D Welding and Fabrication LLC



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

<center><h3 style="background-color:black">

</a>


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Bruce does great work at great prices I highly recommend him for all your welding needs. He Made my rod holders exactly how I wanted them. In fact they are in the pictures above this reply.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Really nice looking work!! Beautiful welds!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

A few new pictures have been added check them out.


----------

